# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Box Frp Free Pack 1.1 (11 Jan 2018)

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE FALCON *  *FRP TOOL Free Pack 1.1*  *We are Glad to Present New Frp Pack, Free for Falcon & Key Users*  *Free Frp Pack is Designed only for Frp Lock Multi Brand* *To Make Work Easy,* *We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible*   *Frp Pack Features*  *Enable Adb* *Remove Frp Lock*  *Supported Modes (Selection Is Optional)* *(Check Available Supported Mode for Each Device)* *# Adb Models* *# Fastboot Model* *# Edl Mode*  *# Diag Mode* *# Download Mode* *# Factory Mode* *Added Frp Removal for Follow Qualcomm Chips
Supported Models  - Edl Mode* *- FastBoot Mode* *- Adb Mode* *- Diag Mode *  *MSM8974**MSM8936**MSM8976**MSM8937**MSM8909**MSM8929**MSM8992**MSM8610**MSM8916**MSM8917**MSM8940**MSM8952**MSM8953**MSM8994**MSM8996**MSM8x10**MSM8x26**MSM8998**MSM8226* *
Added Frp Removal Model Based for Follow Asus
Supported Modes * *- Edl Mode* *- FastBoot Mode* *- Adb Mode  ASUS QUALCOMM Models EDL Mode # Asus Zenfone Go X003* *# Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL(X009D)* *# Asus Zenfone Go ZB452KG(X014D)* *# Asus ZenFone Go ZB500KG(X00AD)* *# Asus Zenfone Go ZB500KL* *# Asus ZenFone Go ZB551KL(X00AD)* *# Asus Zenfone Go ZB552KL(X007D* *# Asus Zenfone Live ZB501KL(A007)* *# Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL(Z00LD) Method 1* *# Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL(Z00LD) Method 2* *# Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE551KL(Z00TD)* *# Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL(Z00MD)* *# Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE601KL(Z011D)* *# Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL(Z01FD) Method 1* *# Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL(Z01FD) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL(Z016D)* *# Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL(Z01BDB) Method 1* *# Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL(Z01BDB) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL* *# Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL(A001)* *# Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB) Method 1* *# Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) Method 1* *# Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) Method 2* *# Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL(X00HD) Method 1* *# Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL(X00HD) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID) Method 1* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Pro ZS551KL(Z01GD)* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro ZD552K Method 1* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro ZD552K Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie ZB553KL* *# Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie ZD553KL(X00LD)* *# Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL(Z01KD) Method 1* *# Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL(Z01KD) Method 2* *# Asus Zenfone Max ZC550KL(Z010D)* *# Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL(Z00UD)* *# Asus Zenfone V V520KL_1* *# Asus Zenfone V V520KL_2* *# Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL(Z01H) Method 1* *# Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL(Z01H) Method 2  Added Frp Removal Model Based for Follow Asus
Supported Modes * *- Edl Mode* *- FastBoot Mode* *- Adb Mode  LENOVO MODEL List* *# Lenovo K6 Note K53A48  * *# Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36  * *# Lenovo Phab PB1-750M  * *# Lenovo Phab PB1-770  * *# Lenovo S90-U  * *# Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40  * *# Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40  * *# Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41  * *# Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36  * *# Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37  * *# Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132 Method 1  * *# Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132 Method 2* *# Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46  * *# Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42  * *# Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42  * *# Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58  * *# Lenovo ZUK Z2 Method 1  * *# Lenovo ZUK Z2_Method 2  * *# Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40  * *# Lenovo Vibe X3  * *# Lenovo ZUK Z1    Added Samsung Android Frp Removal* *- Updated Adb Method for Samsung* *- Fixed Lg Android Frp Bug* *- Improved Universal Qualcomm Frp Removal* ** *Alcatel* *# Alcatel OT-4060W* *# Alcatel OT-4060A* *# Alcatel OT-4060O* *# Alcatel OT-5044R* *# Alcatel OT-5054* *# Alcatel OT-5055W* *# Alcatel OT-5056N* *# Alcatel OT-5065A* *# Alcatel OT-5151D* *# Alcatel OT-6055U* *# Alcatel OT-6055A* *# Alcatel OT-6055* *# Alcatel OT-9015W* *# Alcatel OT-5046G* *# Alcatel Pixi 4* *# Alcatel Idol 3   HTC* *- Enable Adb (Universal Method)* *- Remove Frp Lock  LG* *- Remove Frp Lock * *- Most Lg Devices Supported  Micromax* *- Remove Frp Lock   Motorola* *- Enable Adb (Universal Method)* *- Remove Frp Lock    Oppo* *- Remove Frp Lock 
Qualcomm* *- Remove Frp Lock 
Samsung* *- 4 Different Methods for Frp Removal* *- (Model Based solution will be added in comming updates) 
Twrp Method* *- Remove Frp Lock  Universal Adb* *- Remove Frp Lock 
Universal Fastboot* *- Remove Frp Lock  Vivo* *- Remove Frp Lock  Xiaomi* *- Remove Frp Lock  Zte* *- Remove Frp Lock (4 Methods) *  ** *REBOOT Feature* *# Reboot Fastboot to Edl* *# Reboot Fastboot to Normal* *# Reboot Adb to Bootloader/FastBoot* *# Reboot Adb to Download* *# Reboot Adb to Edl* *# Reboot Adb to Recovery  * *Still Not Have Falcon ?* *Check our Free Packs*     *Br [SV] Miracle Team *  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **  *  *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **

----------

